# Arcadia starter unit problem



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

i have a arcadia starter unit it says on the ballast 36 W
40

have a arcadia D3+ 42 inch 38W UvB tube bulb.

last year when i tried the stater unit it ok, 10 months later i go to try it and it wont come on, so iwas wondring if someone could help me find the problem.

ive sent a message to ArcadiaJohn but i opened a message thread here to incase hes on holiday or away or something.

would this unit take a 13amp fuse in the plug?

could the starter swtich plug FSU thing drain even though it hasnt been used for 10 months?

ive opene it up and there are no wires out of place everything seems in order


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Check the fuse in the plug first....as that's the simplest thing to check: victory:

If that's ok, then it could be the starter (the little round thing) 

Or

Is the tube gone?


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

andy007 said:


> Check the fuse in the plug first....as that's the simplest thing to check: victory:
> 
> If that's ok, then it could be the starter (the little round thing)
> 
> ...


tube is bran new and unused, how could you tell if that was defective?

what amp fuse would a arcadia starter unit use in the plug?

would the stater switch Fsu drain even thouh the unit hasnt een in use?


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

5A fuse should be in all your vivs plugs


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

br4m01 said:


> 5A fuse should be in all your vivs plugs


 well in my 18 - 20w arcadia unit its 3a fuse but tha arcadia unit in question is 36 -40w arcadia unit so im prouming it should be more but because i dont know i cant be sure that thats the problem


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

well i looked at a watage chart 
Electrical Safety

i think it said 3 amp, i put in a 3 amp and it flicked about 3 or 4 times then came on


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> well i looked at a watage chart
> Electrical Safety
> 
> i think it said 3 amp, i put in a 3 amp and it flicked about 3 or 4 times then came on


See, always check the easy things first:2thumb:


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

Chrisuk33 said:


> well in my 18 - 20w arcadia unit its 3a fuse but tha arcadia unit in question is 36 -40w arcadia unit so im prouming it should be more but because i dont know i cant be sure that thats the problem


 
whoops really sorry i ment 3A, should have checked before pressing the post button :bash:


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

o and by the way for quick referece just do Watts/Volts=Amps and use the closest rated Fuse

so your 100w heat source would be 100/230= 0.4A so 3A fuse


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

br4m01 said:


> o and by the way for quick referece just do Watts/Volts=Amps and use the closest rated Fuse
> 
> so your 100w heat source would be 100/230= 0.4A so 3A fuse


 i think i know what your saying :bash:, 

what is the math your working out, im not sure i follow


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

andy007 said:


> See, always check the easy things first:2thumb:


well because i didnt know what would happen, i was worried that if i put the wrong amp in that it would blow my near £30 uvb light :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Chrisuk33 said:


> well because i didnt know what would happen, i was worried that if i put the wrong amp in that it would blow my near £30 uvb light :lol2:


Yer but.......when you open the plug, just replace it with what was in there:2thumb:


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

Chrisuk33 said:


> i think i know what your saying :bash:,
> 
> what is the math your working out, im not sure i follow


Watts divided by Domestic Voltage = Amp

so you wanted to know how many amps your 100w ceramic heater pulled it would be 100 divided by 230 = 0.4 Amps

as plug fuses only come in 3A 5A and 13A then you would use the 3A as it is closest.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

br4m01 said:


> Watts divided by Domestic Voltage = Amp
> 
> so you wanted to know how many amps your 100w ceramic heater pulled it would be 100 divided by 230 = 0.4 Amps
> 
> as plug fuses only come in 3A 5A and 13A then you would use the 3A as it is closest.


no i wanted to know what amp fuse to put in my 36/40w arcadia starter unit light T8


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

that was just an example 
for a 40W lamp it would be 40/230= 0.17amp so you would use a 3amp fuse


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Good guess I am on my hols but I have replied to your p.m via email.

Glad it's all fixed, I guess a power surge knocked the fuse out!

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

br4m01 said:


> Watts divided by Domestic Voltage = Amp
> 
> so you wanted to know how many amps your 100w ceramic heater pulled it would be 100 divided by 230 = 0.4 Amps
> 
> *as plug fuses only come in 3A 5A and 13A* then you would use the 3A as it is closest.


you can get plug fuses in 1 and 2 amp also. would need a visit to an electrical wholesalers or maybe off the net but by changing your fuses over to these you get an even greater degree of protection for your equipment.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

BS1362 PLUG TOP FUSES 1AMP TO 2 AMP

here you go


----------

